# Game #21: Lakers @ Supersonics



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (12-8, 3rd Pacific)  

@









Seattle Supersonics (17-4, 1st Northwest)

Tuesday, Dec. 14, 7:00pm
at SuperSonics
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant and Co improve to 12-8 on the season.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*















Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Seattle Supersonics

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Luke Ridnour
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Rashard Lewis
PF: Reggie Evans
C: Jerome James

*Key Reserves:*















Danny Fortson
Antonio Daniels

*Last Meeting:* 
N/A this year. 

*Upcoming Games:* 

Thu, Dec 16
Lakers @ Sacramento 
7:30 pm 
(TV: TNT)

Fri, Dec 17 
Lakers vs. Washington 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Mon, Dec 20
Lakers vs. Memphis 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Wed Dec 22
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Sat, Dec 25 
Lakers vs. Miami 
12:00 pm 
(TV: ABC)

Sonics Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Theoretic (Aug 19, 2004)

Lakers - 201
Sonics - 15


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theoretic</b>!
> Lakers - 201
> Sonics - 15


Yep, that turnover count seems about right.  

No more predictions from me until at least after New Years. Instead I'll just :gopray:


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

this is gonna be a VERY tough game
hopefully kobe gets up for this game after what ray said durin the reseason
its gonna be a nice rayray vs kobe game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aww yea, nothin gets the blood going more than Kobe and Ray going at it.. Woohoo!! :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, if Kobe goes off on Ray Ray, it could be a long night for the Sonics. That said, they've been playing like the best team in the NBA, so I have to predict a loss for the Lakers. Plus, this game is on the road. 

If the Lakers win, GRRRRRRRREAT! But if not, nothing to be ashamed of. 

Can't believe I'm saying that, I didn't think the Sonics had a shot at the playoffs this year. What a great surprising team they've been this season.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Big game here, don't know what to think right now. But the Lakers D really needs to pick up. One thing is for sure, Ray Allen will be ready to go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about everyone showing up on the same night for a change and making a statement? That would be real nice. I think we lose this game, especially if Radmanovic goes off for big numbers coming off the bench.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

No strong post scorer on sonics means a win for the Lakers I think.

Sonics best scorers are wingmen, and it's usually on inside bigmen scorers and star PG who burn Lakes.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Lakers by 5 on this 1 for sure Kobe is gonna work his A** to get his shot back, he is going to ball Ray Allen up  I see it now a crossover ankle breaker


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

These are the kind of teams the Lakers seem to play well against they are perimeter teams that rely on the 3. Odom against these teams should be able to cause problems. Fortsonwill push and rebound but Odom's quickness should get him in foul trouble. 

Maybe Mihm shows up but you never can tell. 

Kobe and Ray Allen. I think it loses some of its pep. Kobe is onvolved in some many skirmishs that this one seems incidental.

I look for KObe nevertheless to come at Ray hard and try to score real big. 

Lakers win this one. Very close like they all seem to be. 

Odom and either JJ or Butler play well also.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

As usual, Kenneth is right. Look for Chucky to look like a great player against Ridnour. Kobe will not regain his shooting touch quite just yet, but he should play well enough for a big win. I think we need this.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ray Allen is still bothered by an ankle tweak suffered nearly three weeks ago. His shot has been adversely affected. That makes this a more winnable game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe, just don't force 3-pointers. :no: You are better than that.

I expect Cookie to have a big game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

A Laker defeat.

Ray always gets a kick when facing Kobe, and this time he has the team to back it up. It could be ugly...














Ahhh... Who am i kidding? Lakers by 3!!! :headbang:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> No strong post scorer on sonics means a win for the Lakers I think.
> 
> Sonics best scorers are wingmen, and it's usually on inside bigmen scorers and star PG who burn Lakes.


I'm sure that's what the Spurs were thinking too....twice.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Mihm
Cook
Odom
Butler
Kobe

That should be the starting lineup tonight. 

Kobe would kill Ridnour and Daniels and he can hang with both on defense easily.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Maybe not such a bad idea just for tonight, Wilt. Though Ridnour isn't exactly slow, so I'm not sure I'd have Kobe on him for too long.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I was just just listening to "today was a good day" on winamp... and then remembered the the line.

"The Lakers beat the supersonics"

it must be a sign


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I was just just listening to "today was a good day" on winamp... and then remembered the the line.
> 
> "The Lakers beat the supersonics"
> ...


Last year, on my birthday, the Lakers *did* beat the Supersonics... It was a good day.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Prediction-

Lakers win. Kobe plays good team ball and really concentrates on shutting down Ray.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I was just just listening to "today was a good day" on winamp... and then remembered the the line.
> 
> "The Lakers beat the supersonics"
> ...


Classic song :yes:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahh well, where to start; no defensive rotations, no communication on defense, no set plays, absolutely no organization on both offense/defense. Isn't is the coach's job to correct this?...we're screwed.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ya'll expected to beat one of the best, if not the best, teams in the NBA last night? We arent that good.. 

The thing that really is hilarious.. One good game the Lakers are screwed.. One bad game the Lakers are screwed.. One good game the Lakers are great.. One bad game the Lakers are screwed.. 

Those kind of posts go on and on and on.. It's ridiculous!

Great game by Rashard!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Ahh well, where to start; no defensive rotations, no communication on defense, no set plays, absolutely no organization on both offense/defense. Isn't is the coach's job to correct this?...we're screwed.


Ditto. Nobody wanted to play D tonight. Nice zone experiment by Rudy against the best jump shooting team in the league.

Butler and Odom not being aggressive, spacing off. One or both of them needs to go. And it would have been great to see Jones get some more PT coming off the game he just had, but Rudy felt it was more important to play Luke?

D was atrocious, nobody showed up, and Tierre Brown is cut.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If one Laker outside of Kobe had a good game, it would have actually been winnable.

Man, I really can't wait to see who the Lakers' future PG and PF are going to be. It's really going to make this team a lot better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm... I said it would be nice if everyone showed up for a change. Ah, glad to see I was wrong and no showed up save for Kobe. How can professional basketball players be so overwhelmed on the road is beyond me? Watching this ball game just made me bored. I had a feeling the Sonics would waltz from the start.

Okay Rudy T, team is 12-9, how about some adjustments. Move Lamar to the 3, Caron to the bench and Cook to the starting lineup. Get creative man. :uhoh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm is really starting to irk me. He plays like a star at home but on the road he disappears. He gets outrebounded by our sg. Thats pathetic. 

Odom oh well. 

Kobe tried his best and seemed to be the only one interested in playing. 

We need to start giving Divac bigger minutes, any minutes for that matter. 

Rudy's and Mitch's love affair should be getting old now with Mihm time to give Divac the starting job. 

I agree with HKF time to move Odom back to the 3 , pull Butler and insert Divac and Cook in as the starting 4-5. 

We need scoring and passing they provide both. Without a shot blocker we might as well go offensive. 

We need a pg in the worst way. 

Kobe can't continue to do everything for this team. 

It would jump his fg % tremdously if there was someome else to handle the ball. 

He's getting worn down setting everyone else up someone needs to set him up for a change.

Rudy's total lack of imagination just baffles me. 

We could be playing better with the current personel. 

But instead Rudy has faith in the wrong guys. We on a nightly basis play 3-4 small forwards, in Jones, Walton, Odom, and Butler. 

That can't happen and become a really good team.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Ya'll expected to beat one of the best, if not the best, teams in the NBA last night? We arent that good..
> 
> The thing that really is hilarious.. One good game the Lakers are screwed.. One bad game the Lakers are screwed.. One good game the Lakers are great.. One bad game the Lakers are screwed..
> ...



It's been 21 games into the season, and I see no changes in the offense. So, if Chuck or Cook don't shoot well, were probably gonna get our butt's kicked. I would just like so see something different. And bballlife is right, why the hell would you run a zone against a great shooting team?



> Great game by Rashard!


Yeah, Lewis abused Butler.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

/


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Our point guards are t(i)errible. Seriously, Tierre needs to go. All he does every time is: crossover ----> drive ----> turnover. Rinse, repeat.

Chucky, he's a good shooter, but has no clue on how to make a play. He doesn't even try to take anyone to the hole, it's just spot up and launch 'em.

Niether one of them is any good defensively. Neither is Vujacic, but he seems to be a true 1. That skill would help out quite a bit. It's either play Sasha or trade for a new 1 because these two cats we're currently using aren't going to cut it. I'm not saying Sasha's the answer but he needs to play.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Our point guards are t(i)errible. Seriously, Tierre needs to go. All he does every time is: crossover ----> drive ----> turnover. Rinse, repeat.


Yeah, remember the people in the preseason who wanted him to start? :laugh:

It's always the same with Lamar Odom, everyone wonders why he isn't more aggressive. He had a great year in Miami but now he looks like the same disinterested waste of talent that he was with the Clippers. The Shaq trade is starting to look really horrible, the Heat duped the Lakers by trading Odom when his value was the highest it will ever be in his career. It's really quite a credit to Kobe that this horribly constructed team is in line to make the playoffs in the West, anyone who doesn't appreciate how amazing he's been this season is missing out.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

RP, I'd still rather have Tierre start over Atkins. At least Tierre can occasionally break down the defense and set up other teammates. Literally, the only thing Atkins can do at this point in his career is spot up for jumpers from beyond the arc. He can't break down a defense, can't set up other teammates, and can't play any D.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where is Troy Bell? He must really suck if the Lakers won't even bring him in for a tryout and cut Tierre Brown. Damn NBDL rejects at PG playing big minutes for the Lakers. :whatever:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I want Grant activated and Vlade starting

Vlade
Grant
Odom
Kobe
Atkins

Much more of a traditional lineup...maybe we would actually run some decent sets or plays.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Biggest Stat I noticed:
Seattle Assists 28 (Ridnour/Daniels 18)
Laker Assists 12 (brown/atkins 5)

I would say the Lakers need more ball moevement and a true point to set up the offense.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Some observations:

YES, Tierre Brown needs to go. I used to be one of his supporters but lately he has just been too crusty. Too many TO's, too may forced shots, too many crossovers, too many bad decisions etc.

Is Vlade ever gonna play? Why did we get him if he's not gonna play? I know he is old, and not so quick, but he seemed to keep up with the Kings for the last few years. Mihm has been pretty solid, but I'd like to see Vlade at least get a chance!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Vlade looks so out of shape right now it's not even funny. Honestly, can he even get off the ground? Once he's back into playing shape I'm sure the Lakers will be playing him more.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

this game showed me that the lakers can not keep up with the elite players in the nba anymore....i dont know they will make the playoffs this year..This is terrible


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> this game showed me that the lakers can not keep up with the elite players in the nba anymore....i dont know they will make the playoffs this year..This is terrible


what about the game where they had Phoenix down by 14 with like 4 minutes left?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> this game showed me that the lakers can not keep up with the elite players in the nba anymore....i dont know they will make the playoffs this year..This is terrible


Did you really expect us to be a great team this year?

Face it, we're not up there with the elite teams anymore.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

A few changes need to be made, but this team is not that far off from competing for the title. I think some of you guys are going overboard.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> Some observations:
> 
> YES, Tierre Brown needs to go. I used to be one of his supporters but lately he has just been too crusty. Too many TO's, too may forced shots, too many crossovers, too many bad decisions etc.
> ...



Vlade is going to play but he has got to make a better effort to get back in shape. It really is not that hard. He has had the time to do it, he just needs to work even harder at it. 

Hopefully he is getting 20 minutes a game by January. He will make the Lakers more efficient on offense, and that will help a lot.


----------

